

YouTube spitting out obscure message for all searches - cmpctyd

"There may be confidential content in your search results. Please do not share outside Google."<p>shows up on all youtube searches<p>Sample:
URL: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kittens
Screencap: http://i.imgur.com/NxtHU34.png
======
MattBearman
Just a bug - <https://twitter.com/YouTube/status/332583914818379776>

